# Full Body whitetail mount????



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

I shot a piebald doe and was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for a good taxidermist to mount her. I want a nice quality mount, not necessarily the cheapest thing i can find.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

where do you live?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Advice...If you want people to recommend some one you need to put where you live.

But if nobody can recommend anyone in your area or if they don't know of anyone. What you need to do is call the people who do taxidermy in your area. Then set up a time to go see their work. A good taxidermist will show off his work to people. Plus it is cool to see mounts. I know before I have gotten work done I have called around and then when to studio's or shops to see what the work looks like. Most of the time I spend about 3 hours BS'ing with the people. Heck one shop i now make sure I got 2 hours before I even bring him anything. because it will take me that long to just drop off a skull to be boiled for a Euro mount.

But that is my best advise.... call and go visit studio's or shops of anyone before you drop off anything.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i know a great one. the question is where do you live? if it isn't close enough we can quit looking!


----------

